# نماذج فلل برنامج الشيخ محمد بن راشد للاسكان حفظه الله



## الجاه (29 مارس 2007)

مرحبا.....

هذه أول مشاركة لي أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع.... 
لمن أراد الاطلاع على نماذج تصاميم فلل برنامج الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم لسكان امارة دبي بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ....يتفضل بالدخول الى هذا الموقع
http://www.nationalhousingdubai.com/

تحياتي للجميع .........


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)

مرحبا بك فى منتدانا يا الجاه
ومشاركة متميزة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## cadmax4 (29 مارس 2007)

جميييل بداية موفقة ان شاء الله اخي الجاه

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الموقع ووفقك الله .


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الجاه (30 مارس 2007)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااامي للجميع مع سلااااااااااااااااااااام خاص لكل من الأخوة

miro1_6 / cadmax4 /msjarch /عبدالله مسغالمي 

و مع وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافر الشكر على التشجيع

تحياتي ........


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (31 مارس 2007)

بداية موقة بإذن الله


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (31 مارس 2007)

= بداية موفقة بإذن الله..


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (31 مارس 2007)

مشكور ياخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مره اخرى


----------



## الجاه (2 أبريل 2007)

سلاااااااااااااااااامي للجميع 
د.خالد الصالح - محمد الرفيعي .............مني لكم شكر خاااااااااااااااااااص على التشجيع

مع تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي للجميع


----------

